# Noisy by Expressive E



## Markrs (Dec 23, 2020)

A few people have mentioned this and it seems really nice.

Jef Gibbons has just reviewed it:





Preset play through by Mike Pensini:




If you want to know what sounds can be created with it rather than presets Data Broth has a 1 hour sound design session with it:





Here is a Noisy walkthrough by Expressive E:





Currently €89 instead of €149








noisy


Bring resonance to acoustic and electronic worlds play video




www.expressivee.com


----------



## pinki (Dec 23, 2020)

They have and it is. 

I have it working my Touche. If you own the Touche it's a no-brainer as all the presets work from within Lie 1.5 and are mapped to the Touche. Very nice.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 23, 2020)

pinki said:


> They have and it is.
> 
> I have it working my Touche. If you own the Touche it's a no-brainer as all the presets work from within Lie 1.5 and are mapped to the Touche. Very nice.


I have been tempted with getting a touche and Jef's review gave a sense of how well they work together. Certainly a nice addition to the physical modeling synths we currently have.


----------



## pinki (Dec 23, 2020)

Don't hesitate....the Touche (I have the more expensive non-SE version) is without doubt one of the most wonderfully expressive tools I have. It behaves like a musical instrument and opens up whole areas of real time sensitivity and feedback.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 24, 2020)

Noisy looks & sounds great but can be CPU intensive, however they are currently optimizing it.


----------



## pinki (Dec 24, 2020)

Absolutely it is, I only just realised.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 24, 2020)

No MPE yet, but they promised adding it sometimes, right?


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 24, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> No MPE yet, but they promised adding it sometimes, right?


Yes.


----------

